# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Organiskā stikla frēzēšana

## qep

sveiki,
              Vai kāds no apmeklētājiem strādā ar organisko stiklu? Ja jā, tad varbūt var padalīties pieredzē ar griezšanas režīmiem ( padeve uz zobu, V, utt. )..? Un arī, vai jūs lietojat kādas speciālās frēzes vai tās, plastmasām domātās?

pie viena vai kāds nepaskaidrotu, ko nozīmē "cast" un "extruded" organiskie? Vai var kaut kā vizuāli noteikt, kāds man ir?

----------


## jeecha

Es shad tad freezeeju orgstiklu uz CNC. Lietoju taas pashas 4zobu karbiida freezes ko alumiinijam. Diemzheel preciizu padeves aatrumu uz zobu, bet ekstrudeeto (parastais) orgstiklu ar 1/8" freezi parasti sanaak kaadi 200mm/min ar ~2000rpm. Ar 1/4" freezi drusk leenaak. Vienas kaartas dziljums parasti 5mm. Aatrumi piemekleeti "metodom nauchnogo tika" lai orgstikls nesaaktu kust. Papildus dzeseeshanai un skaidu novaakshanai nepaartraukti tiek viss nosuukts ar nelielu nosuuceeju pievienotu putekljsuuceejam  ::  Lieto (cast) orgstiklu mehaaniski apstraadaat ir vieglaak nekaa ekstrudeeto, vinjam ir nedaudz lielaaks bliivums un rezultaataa vinsh tik aatri nesaak kust pie freezeeshanas un urbshanas. Tiesa vinsh ir arii drusku daargaaks un gruutaak dabonams (Kvilleraa nemeetaajaas leeti lietaa orgstikla atgriezumi par kapeikaam...).

----------


## qep

njāā xD es un visi pirms manis laida ar 8mm frēzi - 1000mm/min un ~30000rpm, kaut kur 5mm dziļumā + gaiss no kompresora.  ::  tiesa gan, mums tas motors tāds pašvaks un griežot tur pavisam noteikti nav 30k rpm.

----------


## WildGun

Pie šī paša vēl viens jautājiens - kāds grieznītis labāks? Vai ar taisnu zobu vai spirālveidīgu? Un kā ar polistirolu vai, teiksim, PVH?

----------

